# Pancreatitis Prevention



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I know there's been alot written on this already and I've read everything, but here is one question I still have and wonder if any of you might have the answer.

Henry is over his bout of pancreatitis with the vomiting and diarrhea at the moment. He was treated by the vet with anti-nausea meds and put on Hills I/D diet for 3 days. Today is the last day. Now I'm wondering - WHAT'S NEXT IN TERMS OF DIET?

What should I be feeding him going forward? I don;t think the Hills is good for a steady diet. Any of you have some experience with this?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not sure, my mom was actually just diagnosed with Pancreitis and she can't have ANY fat or sugar in her diet. poor things lost 12 lbs in 2 weeks and she is NOT a big lady....

I hope you can figure out what to do! What does your vet say?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My tiny girl had a very bad bout of this, she got sick while being boarded at the Vet we know why her's happened and do not expect anymore problems as her breed is not known to have problems with this. Any dog can get it but some breeds more then others. Many cases can be traced back to fatty foods, table scraps are the biggest trigger, foods such bacon, ham, fat cut of steaks and mixed in food, cheese, these are all things are dogs love but just like us they are bad for them. Even some dog foods and treats high in fat. The best thing you can do is to feed a good quality food low in fat, treats that are low fat and eliminate most table foods. We do a lot of entertaining although my guys do not beg, guests always want to feed...the cute puppies...I give them a "talk" no human food and I show them the treats I have in a glass canister on the counter. I tell them to feel free if you get the urge to feed these.

The Vet traced my girls problem to 2 bags 0.45 freeze dried liver treats over a two day period, if they had read the bag it clearly said equals 1.8 ounces of real liver that is just two rich for a 6 pound dog. A vendor gave these samples to the kennel staff and they thought there small size was more suited to her tiny size then the larger treats I sent.

I hope both you and Henry never have to go through this again.


----------



## yukki (Jan 12, 2008)

I know your vet would disagree on this idea but have you considered a raw food diet? Or home cooking for your baby?? I put my Maltese on a raw food diet (do the research and you will be amazed at how good this diet is) and he was a different dog. He has arthritis and this diet helped a great deal. He had more energy, less pain, brighter eyes and just felt so much better. I buy a frozen raw from a store that sells more holistic type foods as this is just as healthy for them as the traditional raw diet. This is just food for thought but I have just seen what a difference it has made in my 9-year-old Maltese. Good luck and bless that sweet baby of yours!!!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My husband had it and nearly died. He lost thirty or forty pounds and had a tube down his nose for weeks. My little schnauzer got it and after a week of pain and suffering she died without me having to tell the vet to put her down. I never knew what caused it, I suspected the Grands cands, but really don't know. Husband eats anything he wants now.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

FancyNancy said:


> I know there's been alot written on this already and I've read everything, but here is one question I still have and wonder if any of you might have the answer.
> 
> Henry is over his bout of pancreatitis with the vomiting and diarrhea at the moment. He was treated by the vet with anti-nausea meds and put on Hills I/D diet for 3 days. Today is the last day. Now I'm wondering - WHAT'S NEXT IN TERMS OF DIET?
> 
> ...


hi Nancy, if you want some good options , excluding Hills. , I would consider doing a consult with Sabine.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, With an acute case of Pancreatitis the Hills is only used for 3 to 5 days, then back to a more nutritious diet, this is very low fat, they use to fast the dogs now they only fast them for a few hours or more they feed this instead of a longer fast, it is safer. My Vet said that it is not a food to put an other wise healthy dog on for more then a few days.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Dave, With an acute case of Pancreatitis the Hills is only used for 3 to 5 days, then back to a more nutritious diet, this is very low fat, they use to fast the dogs now they only fast them for a few hours or more they feed this instead of a longer fast, it is safer. My Vet said that it is not a food to put an other wise healthy dog on for more then a few days.


yeah Robbie I'm aware of that. Just trying to steer her away from Hills. Sabine does not even recommend this short term. Whether this was a one time occurrence or an ongoing problem remains to be seen. I would get on a good food regimen either way.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am surprised that the dog was given any food. My little baby only had IV's and my husband didn't eat a bite of food for a month. He was given nutrients by IV though and so was my little baby. 

Dave is Sabine a Vet? Does she only do the Holistic treatments?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> I am surprised that the dog was given any food. My little baby only had IV's and my husband didn't eat a bite of food for a month. He was given nutrients by IV though and so was my little baby.
> 
> Dave is Sabine a Vet? Does she only do the Holistic treatments?


Sabine is consulted on a regular basis by the Director Of Animal Health Services in California . She studies the dog food industry with a passion. She is knowledgeable in general dog and cat health. No she's not a vet but when it comes to nutrition ,the vets consult with her. And that's the way it should be. Most vets know squat about nutrition and how it's related to an animal's health. She knows and interviews the pet food companies on a regular basis. She knows more about the food that they are using than they do. lol 
Here's her bio . http://www.betterdogcare.com/?page=about


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I think I will ask Sabine which canned food she recommends as a low fat but nutritious diet. I already consulted her about the home cooked and I lasted about 6 months cooking more for Henry than I do for me and my husband before I waved the white flag on that. It was too much work for a lazybones like me!!! But a recommendation on a canned food would be very helpful. Thank you all for your caring and thoughtful responses. You are the BEST!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good for you Nancy. Life is all about adapting sometimes.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Dave. It was just that I read an article this week about not giving preventive heartworm med and actually just giving a higher dose of this walnut product to treat heartworms. It did go on to say that a higher dose of ivermectin would cure heartworms also. Of course knowing me, you know that I didn't believe the walnut product. I believe in good Doctors and Vets. If Rosie ever gets real sick I will try to get her in Vanderbilt. (oh the article was not by Sabine).


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Nancy. Cash had a bout of pancreatitis. I was told to make sure the food he ate had a MAX of 10% fat. He has done well on commercial raw (narures variety) and also canned with less than 10% fat.(addiction) digestion wise he did best on canned and home made, unfortunately his allergies reared it's head. Sabine will give you a great recipe, if you can commit. But if you can't she can advise you on commercial options too...or how to adapt commercial options...for instance, we add 25% percent of lean ground meat to Cash's diet which makes it easier for him to digest the raw. 

Good luck.


----------

